

Ask HN: Need a TI-85 calculator? - zacharye

A while back there was a thread from someone with an old scientific calc who asked if anyone needed it. Quite a few people seemed to express interest and as such, I'm now making the same offer...<p>While cleaning in preparation for a move, I found an old TI-85 calculator from high school at the bottom of a box. The lid doesn't fit very tightly anymore but the calculator is in perfect working condition and I just cleared the memory.<p>It's not the most advanced TI in the world but if you're a student in need of one and money is tight, this will definitely get the job done. The similar post I referenced above asked people to make their case in the thread but I don't think it's necessary to ask people recount their plight in a public forum. Please just email me if you need the calc and are having trouble purchasing one on your own. First come, first served -- I'll cover shipping (US please).<p>I will post an update if and when the calc is spoken for.
======
zacharye
Calculator is spoken for, thanks guys.

